# Gun Safe or Gun Cabinet



## ekbelt3 (Jul 22, 2008)

I have 5 guns, rifle, 2 shotguns, muzzy, and a 22 and keep them on a gun rack in my basement. I have 2 little boys now and need to keep them locked up. Should buy/build a gun cabinet or get a safe. I also don't want to spend a bunch of money. Looking for opinions pro/con on both. Thanks


----------



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

I used a coated cabe lock for years before I built a 'Gun Room'.








I had built a verticle gun rack. Then spent $12.00 on the plastic coated cable and mounted a couple of eye bolts in the wall. I mounted the eye bolts in the wall just to hinder the 2:00am intruder.


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

Any of your ideas will work as long as you keep it locked & the key or keys stashed.

Good luck.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Newcub said:


> Any of your ideas will work as long as you keep it locked & the key or keys stashed.
> 
> Good luck.


 Yeah but always, always remember where you stash that darn key..................Been there done that


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Remember that a gun cabinet just leaves them out for a theif to find a way to get his/her hands on them.

If you do not buy a safe at least build a hidden spot for them. I will give you an hour in my place and I doubt if you can find my guns.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

ekbelt3 said:


> I have 5 guns, rifle, 2 shotguns, muzzy, and a 22 and keep them on a gun rack in my basement. I have 2 little boys now and need to keep them locked up. Should buy/build a gun cabinet or get a safe. I also don't want to spend a bunch of money. Looking for opinions pro/con on both. Thanks


I think a safe is the best way to go.
I wouldn't waste my money on one of those metal cabinets. No fire protection and they are pretty easy to pry open. 
A glass front cabinet offers very little protection as well.

Maybe take a look at this model:
http://www.stack-on.com/categories/security-safes/products/49
It provides the security, without the ridiculous price tag of some of the higher end safes.

I would also reconsider storing firearms in a damp basement.


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

"I have 2 little boys now and need to keep them locked up."

I read your post and I'm not so sure that a gun safe or a gun cabinet is the best option for keeping the kids locked up. Unless you buy a really big safe or cabinet the boys will quickly out grow what ever you lock them up in.

Seriously though, if your concern is to keep your little kids from accessing your firearms without parental supervision then a locked metal gun cabinet with the key stored elsewhere should be sufficient. A locked wooden cabinet would probably be sufficient too. 

A locked closet door should keep most kids out. Replace the passage set on the closet with an inexpensive lockable door knob set. If you're really concerned, replace the closet door hinges with hinges with fixed, instead of removable, hinge pins.

If you are also concerned about bad guys breaking in to your house and stealing your firearms then a locked metal gun cabinet bolted to a wall or floor is better than a locked wood cabinet or a locked closet door but a good gun safe is better yet.

Store the ammo in a secure location away from the firearm so that any one accessing the firearms without can't easily load a firearm with your ammo.

The most important thing is to teach your kids that guns aren't toys and that they should leave guns alone unless a parent is there to assist them. This is the same as what you would teach them about the knives and cooking stove in the kitchen, the axe in the garage, the power tools in the basement, and other items in a typical home that are potentially dangerous if misused. Knowledge is the best safety device.


----------



## Gil Martin (Jan 18, 2003)

It depends what you prefer. I would not store firearms in a basement unless it was heated and had a dehumidifier. My preference is for a good quality gun safe set up in the living quarters of my home. It depends what you prefer. All the best...
Gil


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

Gun safe.


----------



## johnwarner (Dec 12, 2011)

I use a safe but then the safe is in a hard to find spot in my house. I agree with others that posted that safes can be a blinking light to thieves. For that reason I definitely hide my safe but I like the security of having them locked up like that.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

I've had a gun safe in my basement for over 20 years, maybe more and never had a rust problem. But I do clean them before I put them away.

Locking gun cabinet won't keep kids out, they can remove the door hinge screws just like you can. So either use locks or get a safe. That one displayed in the post above will not hold 10 guns, mine is a 14 gun safe and it barely holds 10 guns. If you get one that is small and light weight be sure to anchor it to the floor or wall, or both. Of like someone posted on here a while back anchor the safe to something that is to big to get through the doors, but don't use wood


----------



## thumbgoodfisherman (Dec 6, 2005)

Jim..47 said:


> I've had a gun safe in my basement for over 20 years, maybe more and never had a rust problem. But I do clean them before I put them away.
> 
> Locking gun cabinet won't keep kids out, they can remove the door hinge screws just like you can. So either use locks or get a safe. That one displayed in the post above will not hold 10 guns, mine is a 14 gun safe and it barely holds 10 guns. If you get one that is small and light weight be sure to anchor it to the floor or wall, or both. Of like someone posted on here a while back anchor the safe to something that is to big to get through the doors, but don't use wood


 I oil mine also but I put a golden rod dehumidifer in the safe and I can sleep at night not worrying about rust, one thing I hate on a gun.


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

I believe a metal security cabinet is the way to go. A safe weighs a lot and is very difficult to move. A security cabinet lag bolted to a wall will keep the kids out and a theif won't go through the trouble to open the cabinet because he wants in and out of your home as quickly as possible. The best thing you can due is teach your children from a young age (2 years) to respect firearms and show them the proper way to handle them. You must teach them 12 months a year and start them shooting at a young age ( I was started at 5 years I am now 57). That's my opinion, safes are heavy and expensive, cabinets are light and affordable but above all teach your children well.


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

thumbgoodfisherman said:


> I oil mine also but I put a golden rod dehumidifer in the safe and I can sleep at night not worrying about rust, one thing I hate on a gun.


 X 2. I don't ever have to worry when I'm not at home. Yes, the safe is heavy it took me and another big guy to bring it in, thanks again Fred. With it full of guns and bolted to the floor no one can take it out without spending alot of time on it. Most thieves hit and run. Well worth the time and trouble and cost. It's fire proof, kid proof, and most likely thief proof. Buy the biggest one you can afford and handle, they fill up fast.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Save up, buy a Liberty and don't look back.


----------



## inland44 (Dec 1, 2008)

I think this is the one that was on sale the day after Thanksgiving at Menards. My brother in law got one that day mine will be here in aprox. 2 weeks. The sale price was about half, if you were willing to stand in line for 2 hrs on Black Friday.


----------



## Leader (Dec 1, 2003)

I'm old school, I was raised with guns hanging on the wall. 
People had really nice gun cabinets and were proud of their guns.
Teach your kids about guns & that they aren't supposed to touch them when you aren't around.
A nice glass front display cabinet with a lock will keep the kids out.
Yes, I know it is POSSIBLE to get into it but it will leave evidence and the kids should know THAT will be ... unpleasant.

Now if you are worried about a determined thief, store them off site, like maybe in a bank vault or at a police station.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

My neighbor wishes he had one .his house burned and he lost all his guns, his wife had hers in a small safe and they were fine,I guess you don't realize what a fire will do and how fast it will spread,,

fire started when some one left a coat to close to a hot water heater,


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

Another good reason to buy a fireproof safe. In fact fire would be a greater threat to my guns then thieves.


----------



## Epatti (Dec 23, 2011)

Buying a good safe was the best thing I've ever done. Just buy big enough so there's room if you keep buying


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Gun Safe. I build a pedestal for mine with heavy duty lockable castors. Allows me to move the safe anywhere in the basement for easy cleaning and organizing.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Leader, "Teach your kids about guns & that they aren't supposed to touch them when you aren't around." I couldnt agree more! My son is 6 now but has been learning firearm safety since he was 3. He has his own .22, a Crickett, and doesnt even think about handling it unless I am there. He knows that there is a key to the safe but has never, to my knowledge, even looked for the key.


----------



## gdktrading (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello everyone,
We offer huge range of gun cabinets & Shotgun safes. Our high security locking gun cabinets are suitable for all shotgun & firearm applications.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Hunter333 said:


> Leader, "Teach your kids about guns & that they aren't supposed to touch them when you aren't around." I couldnt agree more! My son is 6 now but has been learning firearm safety since he was 3. He has his own .22, a Crickett, and doesnt even think about handling it unless I am there. He knows that there is a key to the safe but has never, to my knowledge, even looked for the key.


Unless you are concerned about fire, this is the way to go. As kids we would be bored and spend time playing "where did Dad hide the key this time". We always found it but didn't touch the guns nor the loaded pistol on top of the fridge. You can lock up all of your guns but they will play the same game at a friends house. Education is the key....that and a firm ass swatting when needed.


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ill second the "Save up and buy a Liberty"

My "gun safe" is much more than just a gun safe. I put all of my important documents in the drawers as well as a good bit of cash just in case. I prefer the traditional combination lock but not everyone does. Buy a much larger safe than you think you need, you'll appreciate any extra space.


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Safe.
Cabinet is just a form of advertising.
Out sight out of mind.
I wasn't worried about my gun experienced and gun educated children it was the visiting child who says "I've never seen a reel gun before" - "Really"


----------



## JDSwan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

Gun safe all the way!! Around black Friday check the tractor supply ads for a nice cannon safe. I love mine!! Bolt it to the floor and no worries...

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Safe with a high fire rating. It should be a no-brainer. A good safe costs about the same as 1 gun...


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Safe. I found I wasn't securing my handguns as well as I should because going into the basement to put them into and take them out of the safe down there was a hassle as much as I shoot. So I picked this little dandy up, it will hold a lot of handguns and will fit in a closet or just use it as a table next to your desk . Only downside is that the long barreled hunting handguns have to take up one shelf sideways. I got mine on sale for much less than this price........

http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe.../Ammo-Safe-Black-with-Chrome-Accents&i=728653


----------

